# Power Query source file PDF



## SpillerBD (Jun 16, 2016)

I am looking at avoiding several steps in converting a PDF statement to Excel spreadsheet.
Sounds like a great opportunity with PowerQuery (using Excel 2013, but have access to 2016) but I do not see any source type for PDF's.

Does anybody know if/how it might be done?


----------



## Tyler Hilton (Jun 16, 2016)

Not a current data source that can be accessed yet but I think there is a need.  You can upvote for it here on the PowerBI Community.  If it gets accomplished for Power BI it will more than likely eventually get similar treatment in Excel I would assume.

Best,

Tyler Hilton


----------



## SpillerBD (Jun 17, 2016)

I had to hope.
Thanks for the link. I added my 2 cents and votes.
I'm pretty sure that the PowerBI (for desktop) and the PowerQuery (now Get and Transform in 2016) are the same engine. So I'd expect both to get any upgrades at the same time.


----------

